# Cavs vs Jazz - Nov 7th - 10:30PM EST ESPN



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Utah Jazz*

*Energy Solutions Arena*
Salt Lake City, UT
Wednesday, November 7, 2007
10:30 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Warriors*:*







PG – Deron Williams







SG – Ronnie Brewer







C – Mehmet Okur







SF – Andrei Kirilenko







PF – Loozer​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Schedule doesn't get any easier. Utah is one of the toughest places to win in the NBA. 

- Deron Williams will destroy us. Gooden vs. Loozer should be interesting, I'd imagine Drew will be pumped up for this one. 

- LBJ usually plays well against Utah. He has dropped 50+ a couple times on them I think. The matchup with him and Kirilenko will be a good one. 

- Will Larry Hughes play? Lets hope not

*


----------



## SamTheMan67

great pass by pav. lmao


----------



## SamTheMan67

sasha needs to help d on boozer next time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs competing early. 

LBJ looks sharp


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** that shoulda been a poster


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's FT stroke still looks bad in form.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ puts 2 fouls on AK47 - he's just not strong enough to check him


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lol who turned that over?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn Boozer having is way early


----------



## Brandname

Wow, we look lethargic. Drew has made a bunch of boneheaded defensive lapses already.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow that was quick. Loozer abusing Gooden early. Sad


----------



## SamTheMan67

Its been a while since i hated boozer. I forgot how good a midrange shooter he was


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn z is playing so frekin good this year.


----------



## SamTheMan67

god i love gibson sign him to a max


----------



## SamTheMan67

where the **** was the foul on gibson there? and why does pavlovic turn the ball over so stupidly everytime


----------



## Brandname

That was an... interesting call against Gibson.


----------



## Brandname

Sucks that Gibson is taken out of the game by such a ****ty call.


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus the refs are brutal on us tonight were gettin hacked to hell nothing was called on that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

When is the lsat time the Jazz played? Their team is super energized

Gonna be tough on a back to back


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is a ****ing elite shotblocker in the league this year. seriously


----------



## Brandname

Goddamn all these fouls are irritating. Let them play a little.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is a shot blocking machine this year. All-defensive team? :biggrin:


----------



## SamTheMan67

cmon lebron improve that ft%


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron MAKE A FT! WTF is wrong with him on the line tonight


----------



## SamTheMan67

in all honesty i could see lebron averaging 3bpg that would be frekin amazing.


----------



## Brandname

Jesus christ these refs are awful. I didn't see any contact there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Difference in this game is the FT line - we need to start hitting or this game is over


----------



## SamTheMan67

Thank God That Ft Bounced In


----------



## Brandname

wow, terrible Lebron.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's hitting the boards hard.


----------



## SamTheMan67

i dont get why we are gettin touch fouls on us but we get slaughtered on the other end


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's having a great defensive game. Poor FT shooting game.

And that looked more like a hook on Harpring than a defensive foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF is with these refs tonight


----------



## Brandname

Don't the Jazz always seem to get extremely favorable officiating at home or am I just remembering wrong?


----------



## Pioneer10

Christ got to board stupid shots like that


----------



## SamTheMan67

wtf PAV got hit so hard on that layup?!?!


----------



## Brandname

I'm going to kill the person that keeps ringing that bell after every Utah basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Don't the Jazz always seem to get extremely favorable officiating at home or am I just remembering wrong?


They're allowed to play physical for some reason

Jazz getting alot of garbage points


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn djones made up for his ally oop miss


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow Damon Jones again playing well again.

If we were boarding more shots we could be ahead in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice shot DJ

We basically won that qtr considering Lebron was building a house on the FT line


----------



## Brandname

Wow, Damon's buzzer beater really alleviates some of what was otherwise a very irritating quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> damn djones made up for his ally oop miss


DJ has been great all season - I'm sorta glad we didn't trade him now


----------



## Pioneer10

Is anyone else's quick reply not working on firefox?


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's defense has been spectacular this season, like 1st team all defense quality.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Lebron's defense has been spectacular this season, like 1st team all defense quality.


Agreed.


----------



## Pioneer10

I guess it's good we're close with Lebron and Gibson being non factors on offense


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it have to use IE for quick reply


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What is with the Jazz getting every touch foul called??? Lebron would shoot 100 FT's a game if he was reffed like that.

Shady


----------



## Pioneer10

Milsap caugth the ball with his foot out of bounds


----------



## Brandname

Jesus these refs are AWFUL.


----------



## Brandname

****ing bell.


----------



## Pioneer10

These are some weak calls


----------



## SamTheMan67

half these fouls on us are not fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Keep attacking Boobie..we need some points


----------



## Pioneer10

AK-47 on Gibson? freakin Gooden finish that


----------



## Brandname

I love Gibson's efforts to penetrate.


----------



## SamTheMan67

crappy passing


----------



## Pioneer10

That's a foul on Lebron's hand blah


----------



## SamTheMan67

god i love daniel gibson!


----------



## Brandname

Gibson is going to tear up the league this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

BOOBIE is RIDICULOUS


----------



## Brandname

Gibson got fouled on that 3 too. Terrible, terrible officiating.


----------



## SamTheMan67

yeah he got really fouled on that three they hit his hand


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Gibson is going to tear up the league this year.


How is he so consistent shooting THREES? It's insane.

Night in, night out he drills them.


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How is he so consistent shooting THREES? It's insane.
> 
> Night in, night out he drills them.


I think it's just shocking to us because we're Cavs fans.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is a beast on the boards tonight


----------



## Brandname

Terrible shot by Gooden. He almost missed everything.


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden is getting abused by Milsap


----------



## SamTheMan67

gooden is terrible until he gets hot then he cant miss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden is getting abused by Loozer and Milsap


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's shot is oooooffffffff tonight


----------



## Brandname

Please get your shot back Pavs.


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** boobie is good that was backcourt on utah!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Great D by Gibson even though he turned it over


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF Lebron makes these FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

lol good flop by Brown there


----------



## SamTheMan67

dude a couple more years lebron will eventually become a 80% ft shooter and up his ppg a ton


----------



## SamTheMan67

another block by lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Lebron attack Giricek don't take jumpshots


----------



## Brandname

Wow. DPOY Lebron there.


----------



## SamTheMan67

is millsap tim ****ing duncan wtf?


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't get over the hump against this team yet


----------



## SamTheMan67

this game is such bs. they get away with travels tacky fouls we cant get a call for ****


----------



## Pioneer10

We get killed by the zone over and over again


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't think we get this one. Every loose ball and the majority of weak calls are flowing towards the Jazz tonight (back to back?)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We just don't the horses off the bench Utah has - our starters are doing great but the bench is getting destroyed.


----------



## Brandname

Yeah Hubie, Boozer really shows how great Utah's scouting department is.


----------



## Brandname

such cheap calls. 2 free points for the Jazz.


----------



## SamTheMan67

goodens terrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is frustrating to watch


----------



## Brandname

I've been very disappointed in Drew this year.


----------



## SamTheMan67

if pav made that id blow my brains out lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn LBJ has 10/8/7 already? That's amazing


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn LBJ has 10/8/7 already? That's amazing


Plus the best defense on the floor.


----------



## SamTheMan67

thats a foul on the intial move terrible ref'n


----------



## Pioneer10

how is that not a foul? bull


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ these refs. 

I seriously am wondering if this game is fixed, no joke.


----------



## Pioneer10

Sasha's kept us in the game now if the refs will allow Gibson to play maybe we'll be able to beat the zone they are throwing at us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why does Lebron never get foul calls?? Seriously he is always being hacked without calls - like they are intentionally trying to make a point that they dont award him "superstar" type calls. 

We saw it ALL last year - Mike Brown needs to get T'd up and get LBJ some respect. Fans of other teams may laugh at it considering its Lebron James, but he gets hit ALL THE TIME with no damn foul call


----------



## SamTheMan67

i wonder how good we would be. we would never have varejao if we had boozer


----------



## Pioneer10

He doesn't flop on his drives and is so strong that the refs kind of ignore the hits. It's the Shaq effect. Everyone complained about Shaq getting away with offensive fouls but he got hit like a practice dummy and would only get the body blows called


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Loozer don't play no D - I doubt we would win the championship swapping him for Gooden AND AV


----------



## SamTheMan67

yeah he doesnt play d i think rasheed woulda abused him in the ECF. You ever get the feeling theres like 4 cavs fans on this board hahah


----------



## Brandname

It hurts to see Boozer score a lot against us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z might be a guy who can play effectively until he's 40.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin Gooden is just pissing me off this year


----------



## Brandname

Boozer is automatic from that range.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Drew. He is killing us on both sides of the court tonight


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie!!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

god daniel gibson is so frekin good


----------



## Brandname

Gibson just rips teams' hearts out.


----------



## SamTheMan67

we could go from being a good team to a great team by cutting stupid turnovers like that


----------



## Pioneer10

This starting 5 would be awesome if we had AV instead of Gooden in it


----------



## Brandname

Damn. Sasha is usually one of our best entry passers. That one is bad.

I want to have sympathy for his rust, but I hate holdouts so much.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> This starting 5 would be awesome if we had AV instead of Gooden in it


Yeah, the problem is that both AV and Fegan know that.


----------



## Pioneer10

Christ James is a rebounding machine out there


----------



## Brandname

I LOVE Bron's dedication to defense and rebounding this season.

Does anyone know whose officiating crew this is?


----------



## Brandname

Why do I get the impression that the announcers would consider this a monumental upset if we win? Are the Jazz really that much better than we are?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden is quietly playing a HORRIBLE defensive game tonight. He has been blowing rotations all damn night


----------



## SamTheMan67

hmm but at the smae time drew contributes ALOT more to the offense than av would. drew has a really nice post game hes having an offnight. He is a retard though. Lebron needs his shot to start falling! wheres the team us lebron!


----------



## SamTheMan67

a side note is anyone else encouraged by how good gibson and pav look at sometimes?? our youngcore is improving!


----------



## Pioneer10

I used to be a Drew apologist but he has been terrible this year. The only thing he does well on a consistent basis is that midrange jumpshot


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gooden is quietly playing a HORRIBLE defensive game tonight. He has been blowing rotations all damn night


Yep, I noticed it about 1:30 into the game, lol. He's been really BAD in all aspects of the game tonight. Just really really bad.


----------



## Pioneer10

SamTheMan67 said:


> a side note is anyone else encouraged by how good gibson and pav look at sometimes?? our youngcore is improving!


I'm just preparing to get depressed when Hughes gets "healthy"


----------



## SamTheMan67

bad passby lebron put him in a bad spot


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> I used to be a Drew apologist but he has been terrible this year. The only thing he does well on a consistent basis is that midrange jumpshot


That doesn't even seem like it's really been there this year. It was falling for a period of time last night, but that's it.

Drew with another mental error, not being aware of the shot clock.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yeah hughes is just terrible. If he could average 14ppg on 45% id be happy


----------



## Pioneer10

Stupid foul by Sasha there: give up the dunk when you're beat that bad


----------



## Brandname

Z has been just spectacular.


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing A Gooden get back on D


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus christ z is awesome


----------



## Brandname

Lebron shoots well going left.


----------



## Pioneer10

Too many jumpshots here.


----------



## Brandname

Great veteran presence there by Damon. Slowing the tempo down to get back into our "offense"


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn that fake by lebron was unreal lol


----------



## Brandname

I just don't see some of these travels that are getting called on the perimeter this year. Maybe I need HD.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lmao brandname "offense" i lol'd


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is tired. He's settling for deep jumpers and catching the ball out near half court again rather than in post up position. 

This game will be almost impossible on a back to back


----------



## Brandname

I'd like to see some more drive and dish to Gibson for 3. That play always seems to work, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't get over the hump tonight. I'd really consider running a pick and roll for Gibson with Z preferrably


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This lineup is not gonna work. A 4pt game could be 10 by the end of the qtr...


----------



## Pioneer10

These refs suck: Z didn't even jump and he got an over the back


----------



## Pioneer10

Really should have Sasha in this lineup with gibson/Z when Lebron is out


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice play by Devinn Brown


----------



## Pioneer10

Man we really look bad w/o Lebron at times


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn that was ugly without bron in lol


----------



## Brandname

Where would we be without Z?


----------



## SamTheMan67

this is ours for the taking brons shot just needs to fall he got a good rest at the end of the quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Down 5. Survived that stretch without Lebron

Gibson HAS to be more aggressive in those situations. He is our best scorer in those bench lineups and can create his own shots off the dribble, he is way too tentative out there.


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't think Z is very effective as a back to the basket player anymore but he is terrific at offensive rebounding and pick and pops. Don't understand when Lebron is out you just wouldn't run pick and rolls all day with Gibson and Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Really, the Cavs have outplayed Utah outside of the FT line. Utah is almost perfect on the line, that's the diff in the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

This lead might become too big by the time Lebron comes back for us to make a comeback here


----------



## SamTheMan67

really bad start to this quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Jazz just parading to the FT line again


----------



## Brandname

I'm pretty sure the Jazz can go to the FT line whenever they want.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why take Z out?


----------



## SamTheMan67

nice 3 there


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Why take Z out?


Because otherwise we'd have to take Gooden out.


----------



## SamTheMan67

some of these calls are just atrocious i just dont understand them wheres the contacT??


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden should have rotated there as well


----------



## Brandname

ok, this is ridiculous. Fouls every time the Jazz come down the court. Deron wasn't touched there.


----------



## Brandname

Holy Mother Of ****ing God.


----------



## SamTheMan67

HE DIDNT EVEN ****ING MOVE. this is ****ing bull**** seriously worst refs ive ever seen


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF? how is that a freakin foul on Sasha. Freakin bull****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Jazz on the line AGAIN. 

No chance to win if this continues, we are in the penalty with like 11 min left


----------



## Brandname

How are you supposed to win against this?


----------



## Pioneer10

Give me a freakin break Harpring throws his entire body into a set defender with his hands/body straight up and it's a defensive foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> How are you supposed to win against this?


I wish we got home cooking like this.


----------



## SamTheMan67

this is serious jack fking ****! wtf??!?! ive never seen them get so many tacty calls


----------



## SamTheMan67

im so angered by that call i dont understand how someone throwing themselves into someone with their hands up is a god damn foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Does Utah ever MISS on the FT Line. Damn


----------



## Pioneer10

Another foul?


----------



## SamTheMan67

k lebron got fouled and didnt get called i dont ****ing get it


----------



## Brandname

How was that not a foul on Lebron?!

This ****ing officiating is biased tonight. I don't care what anyone says. Calls are NOT going both ways.


----------



## SamTheMan67

gibsons crazy


----------



## Brandname

Hahaha Gibson.


----------



## Pioneer10

That's an offensive foul BULL****


----------



## SamTheMan67

Wheres The Forearm Holy ****??


----------



## Pioneer10

This is one of the worst refs game I've ever seen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Lebron has 4 fouls


----------



## Brandname

You can't beat this. 

At some point, you're just at the mercy of the officials.


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** lol i knew that was gonna happen


----------



## Brandname

Sasha? Wow, that was a BAD shot.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Finally!


----------



## Pioneer10

Finally a call goes our way


----------



## Brandname

Finally a call goes our way. That's the only one of the night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was risky by LBJ - could have been his 5th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was our chance - blew two wide open 3pt shots.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is ridiculous we're already in the penalty


----------



## SamTheMan67

boy this is in striking distance. we need to get another boobie 3


----------



## Brandname

lol, all 5 of our starters are playing with 4 fouls.


----------



## Brandname

We don't have a FT in this half.

There needs to be some kind of investigation.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow 18-0 FT advantage for Utah this half. That is almost unsurmountable


----------



## Pioneer10

1st freakin FT for the Cavs? Hahahahah where's Tim Donaughy


----------



## SamTheMan67

z is a stud lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron get in the damn post and get a basket. We are so jumper happy


----------



## Pioneer10

Please post Lebron again and get away from all these jumpshots


----------



## Brandname

What ever happened to the clear out and let Lebron take his man off the dribble? We never do that anymore, and it used to actually work.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Brandname said:


> What ever happened to the clear out and let Lebron take his man off the dribble? We never do that anymore, and it used to actually work.


"pistons series offense"


----------



## Brandname

They are stunned that he was called for a foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I guess the Jazz think they can play an entire half without fouling (that was actually clean though..)


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol finally a call our way


----------



## Brandname

Come on Hubie, that wasn't close. It was a clean block, and everyone knows it. Just incompetent officiating, but at least one finally went in our favor.


----------



## Pioneer10

ohh whahhhh: the Jazz have had about those 10 of those weak calls go there way


----------



## Brandname

Um, no kicked ball?


----------



## Brandname

Great feed by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname

Damn. Big shot by Brewer.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was such a crappy rotatin by Jones there


----------



## Brandname

Damn. Big shot by Damon.


----------



## Pioneer10

Jones gets it back lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus millsaps a beast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden gets beat AGAIN


----------



## Brandname

Another bad call. I think that one was clean too.


----------



## Pioneer10

God do we need AV: we're missing interior rotations and losing boards off the offensive glass right and left


----------



## Brandname

Is there any wonder why the other team's PF just destroys us?


----------



## SamTheMan67

how is gooden so dumb. he had his hands up and the ball bounced right off him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden is really pissing me off defensively. God I wish we had AV


----------



## Brandname

ugh, FTs. It's Lebron's biggest weakness.


----------



## SamTheMan67

we need to foul millsap out


----------



## Brandname

I am getting an overwhelming feeling of disgust in this game. Like more than usual. Maybe it's the officiating.


----------



## Pioneer10

The Jazz are making risky passes by we aren't able to grab em to get the steal


----------



## Pioneer10

We might as well try Lebron on Milsap and go small the way this going.


----------



## Brandname

Gooden is sabotaging our negotiations with Anderson.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol this teams gonna cause us higher blood pressure. we need av BADLY


----------



## OneBadLT123

Brandname said:


> Come on Hubie, that wasn't close. It was a clean block, and everyone knows it. Just incompetent officiating, but at least one finally went in our favor.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. What in the heck was Hubie blubbering about? He knows damn well that was a clean block


----------



## Pioneer10

Umm where was the foul there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I can't watch this anymore. We can't even play defense - Lebron is hit like that every single time down the court. It's not even basketball when they ref like this


----------



## Brandname

If this goes into overtime, all our guys are gonna foul out.


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden come on: finish that


----------



## Brandname

What was that **** Gooden threw up? This is unwatchable.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron gets drilled with no call. This is getting old.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Unreal.


----------



## Brandname

WHAT?! AK was fouled?!?! WTF?!


----------



## SamTheMan67

this gmae is pissing me the **** off


----------



## Brandname

You can't win against this. You just can't do it.


----------



## Brandname

Terrible shot by Lebron. Terrible.


----------



## SamTheMan67

wtf was that what the **** was that?


----------



## Brandname

I'm going to be sick.


----------



## OneBadLT123

terrible shot selection in part of the cavs


----------



## SamTheMan67

im gonna put one in my brain for liking this team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Screw this man. This game was a frickin joke.

The Jazz have shot 19 FT's in this QUARTER


----------



## Brandname

I'm sorry, if it's this close right now, we win a fairly officiated game. That's my opinion.

That doesn't excuse this poor play down the stretch, at the FT line, and by Drew Gooden in general.


----------



## SamTheMan67

HELL yeah !


----------



## Brandname

Wow, Lebron fought hard for that one.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Hubie, please get your damn eyes checked. You are just not seeing the same screen as everybody else and only killing your credibility


----------



## SamTheMan67

well hmm lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Another miss at the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We should have gone for the quick 2 there. Try to extend the game

I could see a play to get Boobie a shot here for 3 to tie


----------



## Pioneer10

hahahahaha: great FT miss by Lebron there


----------



## Brandname

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hubie, please get your damn eyes checked. You are just not seeing the same screen as everybody else and only killing your credibility


IMO Hubie has no credibility anymore. He blindly defends officials constantly, and he always says things happen that actually don't.


----------



## Brandname

"We'll see what Mike Brown draws up" 

HAHAHA


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn it Gibson just fouled out. DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## SamTheMan67

Miss A Ft


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damon Jones, quit being an idiot lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

DJ should have just let him shoot it - now the kid will prob concentrate harder and make them


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damon Jones trying to get in Brewers head! lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

miss it!


----------



## Brandname

meh, just go for 3.

They'll just foul us, and it probably won't get called if we go for 2.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

No Boobie. Lebron will prob throw up a wild 3 and miss.

We still have time to go for a quick 2 and foul though


----------



## Pioneer10

No Boobie


----------



## SamTheMan67

Bingo!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Lets see a nice 3 here. I want an OT game. makes my wednesday more exciting


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it


----------



## SamTheMan67

****


----------



## Brandname

That. Was pathetic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Deron!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

well holy ****


what the hell heppend??


----------



## Pioneer10

That ****ing sucked


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs deserve props for that effort.


----------



## SamTheMan67

well i couldnt even enjoy lebron being clutch terrific


----------



## Brandname

Wow. You just can't let that happen. 

Of course, our guys were TERRIFIED of the foul.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol how the **** does someone drive the whole way down and lay it up. how gay


----------



## Basel

That was crazy.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I am still wondering what the hell happened...

wow...


----------



## Brandname

I still say, fairly officiated game, we win. I'm so furious at so many things right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Wow. You just can't let that happen.
> 
> Of course, our guys were TERRIFIED of the foul.


It wouldn't have made any difference.

No way we win in overtime on the 2nd night of a back-to-back with all of our starters carrying 5 fouls and the Jazz parading to the FT line.

We would have run out of players


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It wouldn't have made any difference.
> 
> No way we win in overtime on the 2nd night of a back-to-back with all of our starters carrying 5 fouls and the Jazz parading to the FT line.
> 
> We would have run out of players


I'd at least like to have seen it. Anything is possible until Lebron fouls out.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's night:

32/15/13/3/2

Wasted because of too many things to count. And I'm going to stop because I'm just going to sound like a sore loser.


----------



## DuMa

awesome game!
lebron pulled through time and time again. that 4th quarter looked like the game 5 lebron against the pistons last year in the playoffs. super aggressive and no holds barred. bad thing though he only shot little under 50% on FTs. he shouldve made at least 70% and they would have won the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was a super human effort from Lebron.

Yea we lost, but that was tremendous effort and leadership from our star. He is growing up


----------



## SamTheMan67

god im pissed.


----------



## Pioneer10

Well: the only thing I can say - ****ing AV better resign quick because I can't handle seeing Gooden getting all these minutes


----------



## Brandname

His defense was the best part about his game tonight. He was easily the best defender on the floor tonight.


----------



## Brandname

Oh, and another thing. 

We don't end up within 30 if Hughes plays.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Wow. You just can't let that happen.
> 
> Of course, our guys were TERRIFIED of the foul.


bingo


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Oh, and another thing.
> 
> We don't end up within 30 if Hughes plays.


bingo again


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron needs to really pick a FT style: his 3 point shot is better but not his FT shot thisy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Well: the only thing I can say - ****ing AV better resign quick because I can't handle seeing Gooden getting all these minutes


He is quickly replacing Larry in terms of annoyance factor. 

The diff is Gooden is braindead defensively, Hughes is braindead offensively.


----------



## Kunlun

Well, LeBron kept the Cavaliers in the game, but his inability to hit his free throws eventually cost his team the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Kunlun said:


> Well, LeBron kept the Cavaliers in the game, but his inability to hit his free throws eventually cost his team the game.


This statement makes no sense: you have to look at overall impact of a player. Would you really be complaining say if he scored less because he had happened to maybe take less FT shots and then he wouldn't have missed so many? No it would be considered a great overall performance even though he put up more points this game. He didn't absolutely have a perfect game but his impact was huge: it wasn't Lebron that cost us the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Kunlun said:


> Well, LeBron kept the Cavaliers in the game, but his inability to hit his free throws eventually cost his team the game.


I bring home a report card with all A's and one C, your the parent who immediately jumps onto the C and ignores everything positive. :raised_ey


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> This statement makes no sense: you have to look at overall impact of a player. Would you really be complaining say if he scored less because he had happened to maybe take less FT shots and then he wouldn't have missed so many? No it would be considered a great overall performance even though he put up more points this game. He didn't absolutely have a perfect game but his impact was huge: it wasn't Lebron that cost us the game


Very well said.

Anyone who blames this loss on Lebron because of the missed FTs doesn't understand the impact he had on the game. He had a nearly perfect floor game in all aspects. He was the reason we weren't down 50. 

He wasn't perfect. He made a few mistakes. But to point out his few mistakes as the reason we lost the game is inaccurate and is only an attempt to discredit all the positives Lebron brought to the game.


----------

